# whats yur oldest system?!?!?!?



## comptongnome (Apr 14, 2009)

what is yur oldest game system that u have and wat is yur fav game ???

myne is   Nsixtyfo     (a.k.a.  Nintendo 64)      and my fav game is conkers bad fur day    
p.s. conkers bad fur day is my FAV GAME EVER!!! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Caleb (Apr 14, 2009)

i cant remember the name of it. but my second oldest system is Atari.


----------



## acfreak (Apr 14, 2009)

mine is nes my fav game is smb3 for the nes my all time fav is legend of zelda orcarina of time


----------



## bud (Apr 14, 2009)

my oldest non Nintendo system is the Commodore 64, oldest Nintendo system is the NES and my favourite game is ACCF


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Console wise, a Gamecube.
Handheld wise, the old school Gameboy Phat. I still play me some Pokemon on that thing.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 14, 2009)

The oldest system I own is an atari and for that well you gotta love chicken. It's like frogger...but with a chicken XD


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 14, 2009)

JUNK n64 POWNS!!!!


----------



## Caleb (Apr 14, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> The oldest system I own is an atari and for that well you gotta love chicken. It's like frogger...but with a chicken XD


Yars Revenge For the Win!


----------



## Resonate (Apr 14, 2009)

My Oldest console is a Sega Saturn.  Now that, was an Awesome system.   :veryhappy:  B) 

Oldest Handheld is the Gameboy Color.  (Had a lot of fond memories with that..and I still have it today too!)


----------



## MygL (Apr 14, 2009)

Oldest ever had: N64
Oldest I have now: Phat DS
Fav game: Brawl


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 14, 2009)

N64       4       life !!!!!!!


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 14, 2009)

Gameboy Colour.

I had an N64 but sold it years ago...

Looking back I wonder why.


----------



## Princess (Apr 14, 2009)

NES..idk if we still have it in my closet...gotta check
after that SNES


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

Sadly, I had to sell my old consoles so I could buy newer ones. I never got any allowance when I was young. =( My oldest system right now would be my GameCube, which surprisingly still works, after being nearly destroyed by my brother.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nintendo64...


----------



## Robin (Apr 15, 2009)

The original Gameboy.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 15, 2009)

GBA! xD

but i've played NES and N64 alot together with my friend ^_^


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 15, 2009)

My oldest system is atari and fav game 4 it is Adventure


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2009)

Gameboy Color


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 15, 2009)

The oldest system I own is my NES.  I got it back in 1986


----------



## tazaza (Apr 15, 2009)

ps2 my fav game is medal of honour rising sun


----------



## shes_a_gamer (Apr 15, 2009)

Atari baby!!! Sheesh I'm old, it' was more my brothers, then Nintendo ( I use to love ExciteBike & Ducktails, Paper Boy, Double Dragon, & The Boy & His Blob)


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 15, 2009)

My NES. <3


----------



## Conor (Apr 15, 2009)

The Oldest in my house is a SNES(dads) which he NEVER plays, the oldest which is mine is an N64.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine is the second Odyssey.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 19, 2009)

shes_a_gamer said:
			
		

> Atari baby!!! Sheesh I'm old, it' was more my brothers, then Nintendo ( I use to love ExciteBike & Ducktails, Paper Boy, Double Dragon, & The Boy & His Blob)


My oldest was Atari too...although its my dad that bought it all those years back.  my favorite game was probably yars revenge.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2009)

N64. Mario Party ;D


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

My oldest WORKING system would be my old Game Boy. It is sexy. <3


----------



## Dale (Apr 19, 2009)

My oldest system that I can find would probably be the intellivision.

But I dont have a favorite game for that system, so, my next oldest system would be the Nintendo NES. And my favorite game is... Well... I sorta like all of my NES games.


----------



## pippy1 (Apr 19, 2009)

my oldesgt console is nintendo 64 and when i was young i would play conkors bad fur day! i luv that game


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 19, 2009)

N64


----------



## Horus (Apr 19, 2009)

Frankly, I don't think that's any of your business.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

The Atari my mom has at my grandmother's house.


----------



## kalinn (Apr 20, 2009)

we use the nintendo.. b
but we have an atari and a sega in the garage 0_o


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 20, 2009)

My oldest systems would have to be my NES I got from Ebay, and my N64 I've had since I was about 3 years old.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2009)

nintendo 64 or gameboy.(not color)(or advance)


----------



## TigerCrossing (Apr 20, 2009)

A DS. XD


----------



## lilypad (Apr 20, 2009)

gameboy color in PURPLE!


----------



## Kiley (Apr 20, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> gameboy color in PURPLE!


^


----------



## Caleb (Apr 20, 2009)

whats older Atari or NES. im pretty sure its Atari but im forgetful.


----------



## DarkToad64 (Apr 20, 2009)

Gameboy color


----------



## smasher (Apr 20, 2009)

N64


----------



## zackattack (Apr 20, 2009)

SNES. me & that thing go wayyyy back.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 20, 2009)

oldest i have is the original nintendo, yeah its just called a nintendo haha  

idk what my favorite game on it is, i never even play it lol


----------



## SuperPhillip (Apr 20, 2009)

It's either one of the Ataris or the Intelivision.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 20, 2009)

my oldest one is a nintendo 64 i had it when it along time ago

favorite game for it i would greatly agree mario kart 64!


----------



## D Man 83 (Apr 20, 2009)

saga, favorite game for it is zombies ate my neighbors


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 21, 2009)

The original Game Boy is my oldest system.

It doesn't work anymore though.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 23, 2009)

pippy1 is rite conkers bad fur day 4 the WIN!!!


----------



## tails1428 (Apr 23, 2009)

my oldest system would be my nes


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 24, 2009)

snes definitely snes


----------



## Nic (Apr 24, 2009)

N64. My second is probably my rooster. ;]


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 24, 2009)

NES


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 24, 2009)

SNES


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a Gameboy Color. My favorite game for it is Pokemon Crystal! Best Pokemon game EVER!


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 24, 2009)

i have a nintendo tv game 6


----------



## Orange (Apr 25, 2009)

My purple Gameboy Color.
It's all sticky and scratched now.


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2009)

Gameboy.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine is my SNES with Super Mario Kart,  DKC2, DKC3 and many others I'm not trying to list off the top of my head. =P


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 25, 2009)

Idk. whats YURSSSSS


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

Gameboy Color was an N64, but I had to toss it cause it was dead.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 26, 2009)

a NES.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

Megadrive


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 26, 2009)

wow i started this topic a long time ago and im tryin 2 order a NES off craigs!


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Apr 26, 2009)

Atari 2600 I think.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 26, 2009)

N64 but doesent work my fav game is either any ac game or most mario games I went to an arcade today there was a MK specificly for arcades it had pacman characters and mario characters it was fun ^_^


----------

